# xtreme ?



## Dry county bullies (Aug 17, 2010)

What do u guys think about the xtreme blood line?


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Not familiar what an Xtreme bloodline...got pictures...or names?


----------



## coesr1 (Aug 9, 2010)

i think u are talking about extreme bullies they are show dogs bred for size with huge heads....here is icon from extreme bullies.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Was there a dog called xtreame?
*SHAKES HEAD* that dog looks tired just sitting there, poor thing!


----------



## coesr1 (Aug 9, 2010)

this is "Xtreme"


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Sigh all they are missing is the bling and low riders. DO they really expect to be taken serious lol Love how they like fat dogs but skinny women


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I hope like HEK that people dont refer these dogs to pitbulls!!


Hahahaha whos seen harold and kumar white castle, EXTREAME!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm pretty sure they don't... at least no one on this thread lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> I hope like HEK that people dont refer these dogs to pitbulls!!
> 
> Hahahaha whos seen harold and kumar white castle, EXTREAME!!!!!!


:rofl::rofl:
My Dew EXTREME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Sorry,I've never heard of the xtreme bloodline.Any more details or info would be better for people to help you


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

gamer said:


> Sigh all they are missing is the bling and low riders. DO they really expect to be taken serious lol Love how they like fat dogs but skinny women


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I love the stereotypes...it really shows ur ignorance...and saves me the time of having to prove that my opinions of you are true...what do either of the pictures have to do with lowriders or bling...lmfao. If you showed me a picture of an APBT on a chain setup lookin nice and thin...I wouldn't say...all thats missing is a trashy trailor park...but then again I aint a sterotyping bitter old hater...I don't give a darn what you think about the bullies...fat...ugly...hippos...lol...whatever...thats ur opinion and ur more than welcome to it...it's the low blows people have to throw out there which most times have strong racial undertones...but hey...like i have said before...these are just my opinions and thoughts expressed into words...

thanks...have a good evening


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

As to the op...I think you may be refering to the xtreme class...of American Bullys...not an actual bloodline just a seperate class...for dogs with more exagerated features and more size...hope this helps...


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Gamers post remind me of this. lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Not my cup of tea, but whatever float's your boat!


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

gamer said:


> Sigh all they are missing is the bling and low riders. DO they really expect to be taken serious lol Love how they like fat dogs but skinny women


Just a simple question: Who are "THEY"??????


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> Gamers post remind me of this. lol


Perhaps you should read your bottom quote? That was uncalled for, childish, and to quote your quote, nobody will forget. Why is there a need to take low blows to people that have not provoked you?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Lol calm down. People are intitled to their own opinions. I am sorry this post upsets you. Im not taking low blows to anybody imparticular. I was merly stating it reminded me of gamers post.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> Gamers post remind me of this. lol


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Man, I don't like extreme anything. Although I would like to go skydiving before I die. But what's the saying in our breed? An excess of one thing robs the dog of another thing. Give me a moderate, driven dog and I'll have a dog that can do anything.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> Man, I don't like extreme anything. Although I would like to go skydiving before I die. But what's the saying in our breed? An excess of one thing robs the dog of another thing. Give me a moderate, driven dog and I'll have a dog that can do anything.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Man, I don't like extreme anything. Although I would like to go skydiving before I die. But what's the saying in our breed? An excess of one thing robs the dog of another thing. Give me a moderate, driven dog and I'll have a dog that can do anything.


I don't have anything to add to your post but I had to reply to you because I love your new avatar. Duckula FTW!


----------

